# fruit bowl



## Brunilla

Hi everybody!
How do you say 'fruit bowl' in Russian?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Natalisha

We say "ваза для фруктов".


----------



## Wertis

Definitely "ваза для фруктов" is the best option, but "миска для фруктов" is also possible. When you say "ваза для фруктов", you use the most accurate expression, whereas "миска для фруктов" is also clear, but not completely idiomatic. Also "миска для фруктов" is usually smaller than "ваза для фруктов". Be careful not to confuse the word "ваза" used here with its literal English translation "vase". Vases are normally for flowers and young branches of trees, while the vase meant here is flatter, wider, and not so tall.


----------



## morzh

If I wanted to be confused as heck, the latter post would my favorite.


----------



## Brunilla

So, what's the different between these words ("ваза для фруктов" and ''миска для фруктов)? I mean when do I have to use one of them instead of the other one?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Brunilla said:


> So, what's the different between these words ("ваза для фруктов" and ''миска для фруктов)? I mean when do I have to use one of them instead of the other one?


Just use *ваза для фруктов*. 

*Mиска* is any kind of bowl: mixing bowl (for dough or salads), dog bowl etc... You can put fruit in it I suppose, but миска для фруктов is not a set expression.
*Bаза для фруктов* is "fruit bowl".


----------



## Brunilla

Ok, perfect!
Thank you all!


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> Just use *ваза для фруктов*.
> 
> *Mиска* is any kind of bowl: mixing bowl (for dough or salads), dog bowl etc... You can put fruit in it I suppose, but миска для фруктов is not a set expression.
> *Bаза для фруктов* is "fruit bowl".



Like a "dog bowl".

"The doggies bowl, and bowl, and bowl
Right in the heart of Texas".

"Fruit bowl" is "ваза"; I certainly would not use "миска".


----------



## Wertis

rusita preciosa said:


> Just use *ваза для фруктов*.
> 
> *Mиска* is any kind of bowl: mixing bowl (for dough or salads), dog bowl etc... You can put fruit in it I suppose, but миска для фруктов is not a set expression.
> *Bаза для фруктов* is "fruit bowl".



Please take a look at

http://www.google.ru/#hl=ru&newwind...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=2f8fba4a74a3b893

The expression "миска для фруктов" is used, but I agree that it's not the best phrase. Anyway to me it makes sense and doesn't sound awkward.


----------



## estreets

Oh, _ваза для фруктов_ seems to be the official name of this kind of product while _миска для фруктов_ seems to be a result of unprofessional translation


----------



## Wertis

estreets said:


> Oh, _ваза для фруктов_ seems to be the official name of this kind of product while _миска для фруктов_ seems to be a result of unprofessional translation



It's not a translation. I haven't translated anything. The expression "миска для фруктов" is used in Russian and I've provided the link illustrating this usage. I repeat that "ваза" is the best word, but "миска" is also OK.


----------



## estreets

Wertis said:


> It's not a translation. I haven't translated anything. The expression "миска для фруктов" is used in Russian and I've provided the link illustrating this usage. I repeat that "ваза" is the best word, but "миска" is also OK.


I don't think that some two hundred uses (for _миска для фруктов_) are quite relevant. Some typos have a bigger number.


----------



## elemika

Люди, а кто-нибудь называет эту вазу/чашу для фруктов словом фруктовница?
Ваза для фруктов/фруктовница:  fruit bowl


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> Люди, а кто-нибудь называет эту вазу/чашу для фруктов словом фруктовница?
> Ваза для фруктов/фруктовница:  fruit bowl




Never heard that one before.
Actually, I never heard anything other than "ваза для фруктов".


----------



## estreets

Either haven't I.
Neither gramota.ru


----------



## Natalisha

elemika said:


> Люди, а кто-нибудь называет эту вазу/чашу для фруктов словом фруктовница?
> Ваза для фруктов/фруктовница:  fruit bowl


Wow! Бывают еще и фруктницы!


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Wow! Бывают еще и фруктницы!



эдак мьi до "фруктятницьi" дойдем. По аналогии с "утятницей".


----------



## Awwal12

И ведь, что характерно, дойдём. _"Стоит предусмотреть в кухонном арсенале салатницы, фруктятницы..."_ Что лишний раз доказывает - не всё, что можно найти в Интернете, соответствует нормам русского языка.


----------



## Wertis

http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=фруктятница&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

The Internet is gradually becoming dangerous


----------



## morzh

Awwal12 said:


> И ведь, что характерно, дойдём. _"Стоит предусмотреть в кухонном арсенале салатницы, фруктятницы..."_ Что лишний раз доказывает - не всё, что можно найти в Интернете, соответствует нормам русского языка.



Wow! I honestly thought I had just invented that.


----------

